
If the World Wide Web was to be created today, how would it go? - itsyogesh
I was just wondering if we would have done things differently since now we know the way web pages need to be rendered or the various data formats we now use or the payment system a website would want to use. Would we have created different protocols or a different format of the uniform resource locator? I am just trying to understand the different possibilities that we can look at.
======
Rannath
Things would happen much the same since we wouldn't have the experience we
have today if the www hadn't already been created.

If we had to recreate it however, we'd probably try for standards from the
begining. We'd probably have a half dozen completing standards trying to
replace http, html, & etc since we wouldn't be limited by the choices of the
past. Hopefully the best standard would win out, but more likely the most
popular standard would (ex: php).

We would likely end up with a better/stronger/robuster web then we have today,
but only after twenty years of squabbling. Twenty years from today, as we're
already going we'll probably have those things anyways (ie wasm).

